# Preparation of MCAT 2013



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

please guide me me how i can prepare myself to manage time while taking entry test.how can i handle with my nerves on the test day as i often get nervous .how can i perform my best on the test day


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

Take a chillpil! its too much time for MCAT 2013....................relax


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

thechroniclesofmedschool.blogspot.com/

Some tips basically geared towards A level students but helpful nevertheless.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Good idea for a thread. I hope some of our members can give you some advice since they have recently gone through the process themselves. I know every bit helps!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Mcat is really really easy i can assure you that..

My advice...do NOT join kips...they tell you to rote learn whole books for mcat and that's so not right...

You need to read the syllabus very thoroughly .the syllabus only! do not go out of syllabus because I studied everything like crazy and in the end ONLY the syllabus came.

sharpen your concepts and buy an A level chemistry book...then study the same things from that book...don't stress because I can assure you that the paper itself was easy as pie when I gave it this year...


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i will suggest u farah that only do concern with the uhs syllbus whtever it will be of 2013. no need to join any acadmy.. selfstudy only. I.A you wil perform better

- - - Updated - - -

do numerical prblms more for physics


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

self study is the key to success first time in my life i joined an academy for my mcat it was a mess


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Mcat 2012 was a nightmare for me.Still I remember it till Mcat 2013.I am going to give mcat again in 2013.
Simple advice, Bio is 99% from Book.Chemistry 95 % from book.Actually,it is 100 % but chemistry mcqs needs some concepts too.And prepare for Physics very hard.Only bcoz of Physics,I failed to perform well in Mcat.And English also requires concept but it easy.Learn all words given in UHS English syllabus.
No Academy please.And yes, self study is best but with full concentration.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

i want to ask from jamal & ha what they do know? i mean they do repeat fsc or not?


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

you got admission or not in any medical college this year?????????............please tell your marks of fsc and matric and entry test too............i am also a uhs entry test affected!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

you got admission or not in any medical college this year?????????............please tell your marks of fsc and matric and entry test too............i am also a uhs entry test affected!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i got in AFMDC faisalabad..

- - - Updated - - -

to repeat is a very confused matter... because firstly when u study the sylabus , you will take it easy as have read & learn it 2 years already,, the same thing when comes again & again infrnt of u,then that concentration iwch is req. could not be given.. that,s the main thing wich happens to mostly students.. & finallly last pay


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

the key is 
make notes :make revision notes 

write important points in your notes
make them interest by using different colour pens drawings and symbol
you may summarize the text in the form of points
this will help you on the last day as you wont be able to go through the whole books that day
i got this method of learning in my my last month for mcat if had got much time to make the whole notes i would have topped


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

guria batool said:


> you got admission or not in any medical college this year?????????............please tell your marks of fsc and matric and entry test too............i am also a uhs entry test affected!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> you got admission or not in any medical college this year?????????............please tell your marks of fsc and matric and entry test too............i am also a uhs entry test affected!!!!!!!!!!!!!


my matric 890 & fsc 900 & mcat 777 & the most imoportant thing is that i did not get admession even in private college & i lost my 1 year i am too much upset what i do know b/ a lot of uni closed their admession


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

dont get so upset...repeating year is diificult task
but if your dreams are high than dont loose hope
may be ALLAH want you to go in medical college next year:thumbsup:


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

for notes here's the help example


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

i already lost 1 year i was repeater tjis what should i do now guys plzzzzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

oh brother  its sad if u,re repeater.. hmmmm . you did,nt try in RIphah ? or any other private clg. now mostly the admissions are closed of evry clg/uni. try UOL. i think there are some vacant seats till. may b u can get in there


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Dont get so upset
There are many people who repeat for 2nd time too....i know a guy he repeated 2 years and last year he got admission in gujrt medical college....so good things happen too


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

try once again and next time try to secure a seat in d pharmacy as a safe move :thumbsup:


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

i want to ask..that will the apptitude test in 2013 will carry the marks..........then in this way........the entry test will become difficult for us or not????????//


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

its a long time to go prepare for other four subjects leave apptitude for the last month


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

@ O.P: Past paper questions here 
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ial-2013-uhs-mcat-exam-discussion-thread.html

this is for the help ^_^


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamualikum,I woul be repeating this year and InshaAllah hoping to clear entry test this year.This year i got aggregate of 82.2845,Well wasnt prepare much good for entry test.I was bit confused in few topics of provided syllabus and got my marks in Entry Test much lower than my expectations 
I am looking forward for some help regarding syllabus,especially need some help in English Grammar rules and few topics of chemistry i would name topics as i progreeses in syllabus.I hope i would find some good help here.
Kindly Ist tell me of English grammar rules. I have KIPS English but it is so vast,can you specify me pages or topics from inside of it or suggest me some good book. I would be thankful to you.JazakAllah


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

for entry test u just need your fsc phy chem and bio book and uhs slybus and kips english.do just what is given in uhs no nothing else

- - - Updated - - -

syllabus*


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

Syllabus


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

will aptitude test be included in mcat 2013?


----------



## AMMARAH AZAM (Aug 10, 2012)

I AM also going to repeat..i had an aggregate of 83:-( IN 1ST ATTEMPT....BUT MY HOPES ARE STILL there.....u people tell me about english vocab...fom where to prepare...coz the options given by uhs were also difficult and i got confused...sp please help me.....it will be a great favour..and also tell me about nust test if anyone has given it...:roll:

- - - Updated - - -



Zaini33 said:


> @ O.P: Past paper questions here
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ial-2013-uhs-mcat-exam-discussion-thread.html
> 
> this is for the help ^_^


zaini..what was your aggregate..??


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> ... need some help in English Grammar rules ...
> ...Kindly Ist tell me of English grammar rules. I have KIPS English but it is so vast,can you specify me pages or topics from inside of it or suggest me some good book. I would be thankful to you.JazakAllah


walikum asalam wr wb!

See this post Prince MD, http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ns-test-exam-discussion-thread.html#post47832

And if it doesn't work, go to this thread below:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...sh-preparation-supporting-study-material.html

Wasalam! :cat:

- - - Updated - - -



AMMARAH AZAM said:


> zaini..what was your aggregate..??


heehee! i can assure you it was good! lol around 85._ _
I actually miscalculated mine (as ALWAYS ) but i still ended up in a good medical college. 

alhamdulillah! 
wasalam! :cat:


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i,ll help you guys INSHALLAH ,wich i cud


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> i want to ask from jamal & ha what they do know? i mean they do repeat fsc or not?


 Yes buddy i am repeating with three science subjects . Work HARD. INSHALLAH medical seats are waiting for us.


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

jamal what is ur fsc score?and agregate?are you a repeater?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

aadi said:


> jamal what is ur fsc score?and agregate?are you a repeater?


Fsc 912
Agg 83%

No I was not a repeater but now I am


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

best of luck

- - - Updated - - -

why donot we help each other whether i am not a repeater but can be handy together for good marks if u like jamal , we can post different questions and have review on it others can also join us if like


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*My Tips*

Hi everyone,

Well it's really nice to see most of you are still pursuing the medical profession and I'm really happy you haven't given up!
Because Pakistan needs as many doctors as it can get. Wishing you all the best and all I can say is this is your year, give it the best you've got!!! :thumbsup:

Although I ended up with an aggregate of 81.54% due to low FSc score, I still managed to score 975 in the MCAT by self-studying as I couldn't join an academy. In a couple of days, I'll be sharing stuff on how I did that and will be regular from today onwards because I was really sick over the past month and have thankfully recovered. But to begin with, here are the tips I would like to share :

1. I followed this advice, https://sites.google.com/site/medicalcollegesentrytestguide/home 

2. *Stuck to the UHS syllabus*: Do only the UHS syllabus topics for all three sciences. Revise basic grammar rules and structures for English and read English Punjab textbook (lessons only). 

3. *KETS notes: *I used my cousins 2011 notes as a revision tool and they helped me clear some of my concepts. For English, the KETS English book is nice but you don?t need to do all of it, The material I posted in is sufficient. If you have any doubts about English, feel free to ask, I?ll be happy to clear them out in the English thread. 

4. *Practice books*: For practice of MCQs I used *Ilmi objective books, Dogar brothers* (all except English), and KETS Notes (also the KETS SUPPLEMENT book-which is soley for UHS MCAT and covers syllabus topics only). Once I completed a chapter, I practiced the MCQs right away, and whichever one?s I got wrong, I instantly checked them. So, this was a really effective technique.

5. *Websites*: There are many websites you can use, but I mostly used the following websites:

a. MCAT - Medical Colleges Admission Test. Prepare MCAT follow the lessons and Practice questions 
This covered all concepts really well under physics refresher etc and had lot's of MCQs to practice- did all of it on all four subjects though some topics weren't stated in syllabus

b. Quiz Categories | Entry Test, NTS Test, ECAT, MCAT, GRE | Prepare Online Quizzes | Online Quizzes | ntsTest.com 
practiced all of them- but I think now these questions have changed because the link I had isn't working. This is new link)

c. mcq exams | multiple choice questins | entry test preparation | mcat ecat 
(Click on Chemistry, physics, and biology to do MCQs)

d. In the last days, I revised the full syllabus in two weeks, then practiced ILMI, Dogar, Entrytest etc for 1 week. Then on 19 Sept, I just revised the syllabus once more and studied nothing a day before the MCAT. 

*Suggestions*:

1. For physics, practice mental maths a lot. For all the chapters make revision sheets with all formulas discussed in the chapter, SI units and constant values etc, plus jot down 2-3 main points for each topic. These will help in revising both books in 2-3 hours. 

2. Biology is real easy, understand the text really well, and pay attention to definitions, and everything related to the human body. It?s just understanding and good memory.

3.For Chemistry I think it is memorization and concept. Pay attention to equations and for Fsc-I chapt 6-11. I made most mistakes in the 11th grade questions. 

4. For English, read textbooks once and for grammar do KETS English practice MCQs and the material I posted. I am going to be adding additional stuff there too-probably post a grammar review from the beginning. This is all you need. I assure you, English is no longer your problem. I got all the English MCQS right in MCAT 2012 (one of them by mistake).

Hope this helps!


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

heyy..!!
i'll be applying in 2013...please could someone brief me with the stages (tests n interviews) i have to go through and also please guide me as to when and how should i start applying..??
secondly what is MCAT.?? NTS..?? UHS..?? :S soorryy if its annoying...im a beginner..:S

P.S- i will be applying in Sindh as a local student (karachi)


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you're better, rizwan94!


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well it's really nice to see most of you are still pursuing the medical profession and I'm really happy you haven't given up!
> Because Pakistan needs as many doctors as it can get. Wishing you all the best and all I can say is this is your year, give it the best you've got!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


rizwan you told your tips....i really appreciate it.....actually i am also mcat affected.because i got 980+ marks in Fsc but got only 860+ marks in entry test!!!! so i got only 84 % aggregate.......so i am thinking of re-preparation of mcat....please guide me for mcat


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

have you got admission in any medical college? let me tell what was your score in fsc

- - - Updated - - -

you will get admission this year inshallah. just relax no need of re preperation.instead you must guide joniors


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

ali3 said:


> best of luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why donot we help each other whether i am not a repeater but can be handy together for good marks if u like jamal , we can post different questions and have review on it others can also join us if like


Okay brother let's get started on this very thread.May Allah help us on our way.Ameen


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

?Being an MCAT Repeater
Depressed? Shattered? Or might have faced defeat for the first time in your life? This is what conveniently explains that you are an entry test effectee. Or probably, going to be a repeater for an entire year. Now, as you have decided to spend your next year with this label, let me give you a tip. Never feel like a repeater, just never! Because it will make things turning out worse for you. ??Each day is a new one??, don?t dare to take this proverb for granted; if you want to spend your next year peacefully, trust me. I have repeated twice, yes TWICE! But now I?m in SIMS. 

Okay let me share my last three years with you which were truly nasty yet amazing. Actually the second opinion is what I have realized recently. So, without any more delay, I tell you that in my very childhood, I was taught by my parents that if anyone asks me ??What would you become??? I?m supposed to say ??I would be a doctor??. However, I never thought about it really. Resultantly, I was an average student till my matriculation board exams. In point of fact, it was more like I had never taken life seriously before that and to tell the truth, I am really glad to have this part because I think I have enjoyed my life to its fullest till my matriculation. It does not mean I am advising you to follow me. Your parents might screw me for this 

Anyway, board exams approached and somehow I started studying day and night, completed my course and surprised everyone with my brilliant marks. Last part was actually so enjoyable. I got into LCWU for my intermediate and joined our beloved KIPS which was actually the turning point of my life. I had so much competition around me, honestly, I felt like most dull and idiotic person who had no goals to focus at. I actually thought about it one night and decided, I was going to stand out and so I did. Two years passed in no time and I had managed to make my way to 2nd year annuals. Everyone had high hopes about me as I had done great in matric and first intermediate year. Theory went well and practical exams came up. Meantime, I started preparing for MCAT. I know it seems the scariest part but trust me, horror is yet to come. You know UHS, don?t you? Our dearest university which can never go easy on students, announced that MCAT paper will be held on 20th July, right after twenty days, my practical exams end up. I mean honestly, twenty days for cramming more than six books? :O I felt like quitting at the very moment, I came across the news flash. But, reality is reality, and we are forced to face it anyway, no matter if we are ready or not. So, the result of this mess was I got panicked and failed. Yes, I failed! Being a topper of your class, how it feels like failing in MCAT, you can never understand, or maybe you do, whatever! I was just broken. It felt like it was end of my life. You may feel same but let me tell you, it?s NOT. See, I am still alive with a damn good life, cherishing each moment of my holidays and waiting for my medical class to start  

Getting back to the story, it took me few days to come out of the shock of failure and I stood up again. I thought about options, like doing CA, quitting medical line, getting into any other professional streak but they seemed too lame, to me, to even think about. I just wanted to be a doctor. Nothing else! So, I became a repeater. A depressed, shattered repeater, waiting for some miracle to happen. But, again, it was real life, not a fairy tale. After a few months, F.sc result came like a draught of cool breeze in that blazing phase of my life and I got 980 which were undoubtedly brilliant marks. Now, don?t think I?m boasting off, I am not really in position to do so. These marks gave me some push-up and I regained a bit of my lost confidence. However, somehow, I never felt I had brilliant marks in F.sc. Probably I was being too pessimistic to consider any positive thing which, fortunately, happened to exist in my life at that time. I think yes, it can be the only reason of being extremely insensitive to my abilities. But I guess it does happen when you face sudden disappointment of your hopes. After all, it isn?t tranquil to see the castles of your dreams getting smashed in front of you. You feel helpless, just too helpless. Anyway, coming back to the story again, all the mess I was having in my life ended up in ruining my already not-so-good health. I had frequent emotional outbursts and lots of crying, without no apparent reason. I just felt alone. My friends had moved and my life was stagnant, devastated, and ruined. You might feel I was being over-sensitive but trust me, it does happen when you lose faith in yourself. But why am I telling you all this? I don?t need an emotional drainage now. The sole purpose of making you bored with my story is to make you realize that depression never makes things better. If it ever did, I would have topped in my next MCAT, but I failed. Yes, again! Now, you might be thinking that I was lucky enough to make in board exams but in reality I was an idiotic person who could not even pass an MCAT paper for the second time. Let me tell you, our dear UHS is a lot more horrible than we think it is. It just changed the pattern and pooled the test for A-levels and F.sc which always happened to be separate. We were given a syllabus sort of thing with some recommended books and asked not to join any academy at all. Now this is what we call confusion. Students were so befuddled and uncertain about the kind of test they were going to face. And those scary recommended books. It was just mess. Or probably, I took it on my nerves. Whatever it was, it was bad, just BAD. Now the question is, how did I handle it? I bought a recommended book for each subject and started with new passion. . 

Well, I had information. I used to answer every odd question, my teacher ever asked me in the class and he always said, you deserved it last time, but you will get it this time for sure. Sadly, he was wrong for the first time ever I failed because I had ignored F.sc and the paper I faced was whole F.sc based. There were so bookish lines stuffed in the form of MCQs, and all this resulted in my damn failure for second time. Can you believe it? A girl with 980 in F.sc failing in MCAT twice? I don?t know if you can, but it happened. Now, I don?t think I need to explain my condition again. You have already read my miserable story and I would never like you shutting this post just because of my boring story for another time. Just make everything twice or probably thrice, I am not sure. Actually, the difficult decision was what to do now? I don?t think a sensible person would think about MBBS again after all this mess, but I have a strong feeling that I am not sensible. I am proud of it anyway 

So, point is that I thought of not giving up on my dreams. Why should I? Dreams are not always for being broken. Yes, if you think that going to any other field and becoming successful man one day, will make you forget about your broken dreams, I do controvert. If you don?t try at all, you will regret. So, never quit. And this is what I did. I joined Punjab University?s pharmacy department just for a side option. I was not ready to risk another year after all. I joined it but never owned it. Yes, I was being an idiot, but who cares? I had my dreams to follow and they were just enough for me. I bothered going university for hardly two to three days a week because I was just too lazy to leave my bed in the morning. Thanks to my friends for managing so many proxies for me Well, all I waited for was MCAT session. But let me tell you one thing, I never studied F.sc crap for whole year until I joined academy in my prep leaves. I risked everything, another year of pharmacy just for MBBS. OMG, how daring of me 

But there was a difference this time. I wasn?t confused, nor depressed. I was just determined and so sure that I can get through this and that is what happened. In spite of so many hurdles in my way, I did it. I did pass MCAT after two years. Honestly, I studied for twenty days because of my damn typhoid in the month of July. However, I made through it, and this is all what matters. Achievement, isn?t it? Well, my friends and teachers do say it is an achievement. But I think it is what was determined to happen. And what Allah always wanted for me. Now, at this very moment, while sharing my story with you, I feel it was so unwise of me to cry and get depressed. These things never help. We have to face reality and we have to get up on every fall. Because defeat is temporary and giving up is what makes it permanent. Always remember, there is a bunch of positive things around us even in darkest time of our lives, but we make ourselves so busy in complaining over negativity and ruin our peace of mind. I had so many positive things in last two years. Yes, I had. But they will need an entire post to get wrapped up and this one is already long enough to make you lose your interest. So, wait for next one  and last but not the least of course, be proud of yourself being a repeater as you are a warrior, not a quitter.

Written by Hira Shaheen


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

*








The Road to MCAT 2012*

*
I am an ordinary student and was not the leading star. Though I always wished for being the No.1 . I am not as spiky and cannot beat most of you at brilliance and intelligence. But in the **MCAT 2012**, I did it. Not through my brilliance or sharpness or intelligence; but through three unique characteristics.*


*These three characteristics are different from the above mentioned ones but are equally powerful. These are resilience, will-power, and hard-work. Brilliance is nullified by resilience, sharpness by will-power and intelligence by hard-work.*


*The Year 2011*


*I?ll always remember **2011** as the most difficult year of my life. I scored less marks in **F.Sc. (887/1100)**. I did not learn from my shortcomings in F.Sc. and continued the trend till **MCAT 2011**. I never took notice of myself and kept on wasting time. I never realized that tomorrow my dad has to step down and I have to take his place. I never looked at the merit lists of **2009 and 2010**. All the year I kept thinking that **80%** is more than enough. I never understood that in a country like Pakistan, there is a heavy competition for survival. You take a short nap somewhere in between and you are left way behind.*


*The biggest obstacle in my life that kept me away from success was **Mark Zuckerberg?s Facebook**. I look behind and see myself sitting all day long on Facebook aimlessly; and now I think what the heck was I doing? I could have used Facebook to learn the concepts. I could have used it to practice MCQs which are posted on a lot of pages that aim to help you out in studies. But sadly all I did was to use it for ?chatting and talking?. (I still do it, it is such an addiction. But there is a lot of difference in my today and my yesterday).But Facebook is not the only culprit. Cable TV is also a major hindrance in my way.*


*It was as late as mid-July, when I seriously started preparing for the entry test. At first I calculated the ration between four subjects and two months. I made a plan and followed it. I started with **Chemistry** as I thought it is the most difficult out of the four. At first everything was right but in a week I sensed that I am lagging behind my chalked out plan. So, instead of the planned 20 days, it took me 30 days to complete **Chemistry**.*


*I had 30 days now and 3 subjects, **Physics, Biology and English**. I started with **Physics** because I thought it had a short syllabus and 44 marks. Again unexpectedly my days of preparation were exceeded. So, I was left with just 15 days and 2 subjects.*
*I had to go for Biology then. I surely would not let go of 88 marks of **Biology** for just 30 of **English**. I tried my level best then but I could only complete 75% Biology in the last 15 days. And well, I never really had the time to take a look at English. That meant that I went in the exam center on **13[SUP]th[/SUP] September 2011**, without full preparation.*


*Another blunder that I made was that I never thought about the required aggregates at the beginning of the year. And at the end when I needed to fully concentrate on my preparations, I overly indulged in calculating the required aggregates. I used to spend an hour to calculate how much marks I will get in the entry test. It began from 1000 max. and fell to 975 max. That was because at first I was sure that according to my plan I will complete my syllabus and at the end I left 1/4[SUP]th[/SUP] of Biology and the whole of English. Not only an hour was lost a day, but also I kept pressurizing myself unnecessarily.*
*All that stupidity cost me a year. I didn?t sleep well on **13[SUP]th[/SUP] September, 2011** just because of listlessness and untrustworthy future. That interrogative question, ?What will happen?? is the most terrifying question that kept on haunting me.*
*The next day was not very good. I performed well in Physics and Chemistry but not that good Biology. And well, English? I left all the synonyms in English. That was my downfall. The result came and I calculated that I had scored **874/1100**. There was a difference of **101** marks between pre-exam calculation and post-exam result.*




*The Year 2012*


*It is a heartrending experience when you don?t find your name in the merit list. It was the end. The dream that my whole family saw was shattered. It was like that I will never be able to look in the eyes of my parents ever again and walk with my head erect.*


*To my utmost surprise, ?my parents? even though I shattered their dreams, did not stop loving me. They supported me throughout.*
*I stood in front of the mirror. I looked at myself. I looked in my own eyes. I?d let my eyes to talk silently. And that was the moment when it all changed.*


*First thing I did was that I wrapped up all the stuff that tried to stop me from achieving my aims. I deactivated my Facebook accounts. I surrendered watching TV. I surrendered playing in the street/ground etc.*


*Not asceticism, but I was doing what I realized I had to do to challenge the brilliance, sharpness and intelligence of others. I used my weapons of resilience, will-power and hard-word. I was resilient i.e., I was able to overcome those particular difficulties through my devotion.*


*I ?made? a plan in 2011 but I ?organized? a plan in 2012. I sat down and thought about all the mistakes that I made last year. I made a program to learn from them and to nullify them. My first challenge was English. Being good at English simply meant that I can raise 50-60 marks from the English section.*


*I used my laptop to find the meanings/synonyms. I didn?t write just one meaning of a word. In fact I wrote down 12 meanings from 3 online dictionaries for each word. Synonym is just a short-cut way of learning. I didn?t follow that.*


*Well that is hard-work, as it took me 6 months to record all the meanings. And once English was a ?no problem?, I started concentrating on the Science subjects*


*I started with the Physical Chemistry. I studied thoroughly the whole of the Physical Chemistry. But I did not put it aside as a ?finished job?. I started Inorganic Chemistry and thoroughly studied it and again did not put it aside as a done thing. Then I started Organic Chemistry.*


*The theme was different this time because I did not forget about the previous sections. When I was doing Inorganic Chemistry, I was revising Physical Chemistry too. When I was doing Organic Chemistry, I was revising Physical and Inorganic Chemistry too. So, there was not a chance of any section to be forgotten. In the same way I did physics and biology.*


*If I want to summarize the points of difference between 2011 and 2012 then:*


*1. I never thought of ?failure? in 2012.*
*2. I planned everything and kept my plan flexible.*
*3. I gave myself more time to complete the syllabus.*
*4. I didn?t pressurize myself by thinking about the aggregates and merit.*
*5. I didn?t let myself get sick/down by trying to over-do.*
*6. I kept myself honest and up to the task all the time.*
*7. I always reminded myself of the reward that I will get after the MCAT.*
*8. I completed the whole syllabus. I went for 1100/1100.*
*9. I only studied those topics which were in the syllabus.*
*10. I kept praying to God. I kept asking for His help.*


*And here it was. I never felt more relaxed during an examination. Maybe that was because of the confidence that I had gained through my hard-work. During the exam I kept on smiling. Because I already knew I was through even before I saw the test. And well, from the shattered pieces of my dreams in 2011, I re-constructed my dreams again. Bit by bit I arranged my dreams all over again. The result came and I scored 998/1100. The difference remained the same i.e., of 102 marks between the pre-test calculation of 1100/1100 and the post-test result.*


*Still anything can happen. But I know one thing, that I honestly did my job. I am contended. In this time span I learned a lot of things. Some people said ?I wasted a year of my life?. But now I look at the road to MCAT 2012 and say ?No, I didn?t waste a year at all. In fact I learned from it. And when you learn something from something, it isn?t wasted.?*


*MCAT 2013*


*My road to MCAT 2012 was successful. How about yours? If you didn?t succeed in MCAT 2012 then you should realize that it is not the time to cry over spoiled milk. In fact you can go hammer and tongs at it once again. All you have to do is to learn from your mistakes and try to improve the areas where you are weak.*


*History has demonstrated that the most notable winners usually encountered heartbreaking obstacles before they triumphed. Losers live in the past. Winners learn from the past and enjoy working in the present towards the future. Remember that winners never quit and quitters never win.*


*What can I do?*
*You can do anything you want to. You can take 1100/1100 if you want to. All you need to do is to build the confidence in yourself. And how can you build the confidence in yourself? That can be done by covering the whole syllabus. When you know that you have learned everything, you?ll see the difference in yourself.*


*When can I start?*
* Start right now. No need to start at full pace. Take it easy at first. Build the tempo and then slowly and gradually reach the climax. Always start by making plans. Try to organize yourself and your available time.*
*Can I do it?*
* If 3000+ students can do it then why can?t you? Always remember, use all of your resources. Resources are not only the material things but also qualities like intelligence, hard-work, devotion, etc. Don?t even think about ?failure?. The more you think of it the more you?ll be pressurized. Be calm.*


*The following points can help you out:*


*1) When you start your program, always start spiritually. Start with a prayer. A prayer will lift you up morally and spiritually. Always ask for His help. My strongest statement ?with Allah Mighty?s help I can just do anything?.*


*2) Keep your books etc. organized. They all should be available readily. Don?t waste time or tire yourself in finding books and copies and notes.*


*3) Sleep well (you should sleep for 8-9 hours daily).*


*4) Start with English; many of the words that are enlisted in the UHS syllabus are present in our textbooks. So, when you finish English you?ll be able to revise them.*


*5) Near me, the online dictionaries are the best choice if you want to record all the word meanings. Try to do it all by yourself. This will help you a lot. Don?t ask for other people to provide you with word synonyms. Do it yourself.*


*The best online dictionaries are:*
*- Google Dictionary*
*Just write ?Define: xyz? in the Google search bar. Where ?xyz? is any of the 872 words you are given. This will give you the definition of the word you are searching for. This was the main secret behind my score of 30/30 in English this year.*


*- **Wiktionary*
*The second best choice, if you are not finding a word in Google dictionary or if you are not satisfied with the meanings found there.*


*-**Dictionary.com* 
*The third best choice, this site however has an extra edge on the above mentioned sites because it also provides you with synonyms. For more synonyms you can search its sister site **www.thesaurus.com**.*


*6) English is not all about words synonyms. You also need to know the basics of Grammar. It is ?High School English Grammar by Wren and Martin?. It is a wonderful book and you should try to solve all of its exercises. It will be good for your preparations.*


*7) Now some talk about **Chemistry**:*


*- Physical Chemistry -*


*Out of the 58 marks of Chemistry 18 come from this section. For the Chemistry 11 (although rewards only 18 marks) you have to do a lot. If you have the Chemistry 11 of the Punjab textbook board then you need not study Chapter no.2 (Experimental techniques in Chemistry). You can also leave a major portion of Chapter no.9 (Solutions). But if you ask me, then just leave the second chapter and read the remaining chapters thoroughly. Don?t waste time in solving exercises. But if you have a lot of time, do attempt the exercises of Chapter no.1 (Basic Concepts). And do give special importance to Chapter no. 7,8,10 and 11(Heat and Thermodynamics, Chemical Equilibrium, Electrochemistry and Reaction Kinetics).*


*- Inorganic Chemistry -*


* Just read the Chemistry 12 from Chapter no.1 to 6 and you?ll be all fine. In fact if you just follow the syllabus of UHS then you?ll just need to study Chapter no.1 (Periodic Classification of Elements and Periodicity), some topics of Chapter no.2 (s-Block elements) which include page no. 26 to 29, some topics of Chapter no. 3 (Group III-A and IV-A Elements) which include page no. 44 to 48, some topics of Chapter no.4 (Group V-A and VI-A Elements) which include page no. 61 to 62 and 70 to 72, some topics of Chapter no.5 (The Halogens and The Noble Gases) which include page no. 79 to 84 and 93, and some topics of Chapter no.6 (Transition Elements) which include page no. 97 to 105.

However, your F.Sc. books don?t give you any information about some topics that are listed in the UHS syllabus, for example, Inertness of Nitrogen. For that you need to search the internet for an answer. Just make sure that YOU DON?T SKIP ANYTHING MENTIONED IN THE SYLLABUS JUST BECAUSE OF YOUR LAZINESS.

And also there are some topics in the Inorganic Chemistry that are mentioned in the UHS syllabus but are not found in Chapter no. 1 to 6 of Chemistry 12. Don?t worry; they are present in your books. You just need to search for them like for example ?uses of chlorine in water purification and as a bleaching agent, is not found in the first six chapters. It is however a part of Chapter no. 16 (Environmental Chemistry).*
*- Organic Chemistry -*


*Although it seems to be the most difficult portion of the most difficult subject to me; it is in fact very easy. It is easy not because you can understand it quickly but because its ?content? is very ?small? in the UHS syllabus. If you can read and understand and remember all the Organic Chemistry chapters then you are the king! But if you think that you aren?t the king then you can select a few topics for selective reading and become the prince (?Shahzada?) instead.*
*A very good way to get the hold of organic chemistry is given below:*

*1. Carefully read all the topics mentioned in the UHS syllabus for organic chemistry.*
*2. Open your book and start copying anything you find that is in accordance with the UHS syllabus on a register.
3. It will hardly take you 2 or 3 days to virtually copy/paste the topics that you need to study according to the UHS syllabus.*
*4. Read the whole organic chemistry part from your book.
5. Read the whole organic chemistry part from your register.*



*You will find that the register you just made is far too easy than the book. And you know? Almost 90% of the organic chemistry section in MCAT will come from your register. It happened to me too. Revise and revise again.

So, all you need to do is to try to make an ?Organic Chemistry Register? for yourself. You can include diagrams as well and anything that you have learned in the college or in the academy.*
*8) Now, time for some **Physics**:*

*Not a big deal when it comes to reading. If you have the **Physics 11* *(Punjab Text Book)** then just read out the following pages:

Page no. 1-6, 16-19, 36-42, 54-55, 99-104, 108-110, 116-118, 123-124, 127-138, 141-158, 161-172, 184-189, 193-211, 214-233, 237-256.


And from **Physics 12 (Punjab Text Book)** just read out the following pages:*


*Page no. 1-7, 9-14, 22-27, 31-40, 56-63, 68-70, 135-142, 146-147, 167-171, 208-212, 213-216, 219-222, 226-238, 249-254.*

*But your F.Sc. books will only help you out in developing basic knowledge (which you already have). For a better insight, you?ll need to consult A-level books (if you are a non A-level student). Anyway, there is a section of ?Bibliography? at the end of the books. Maybe, choose a book from there and try it out. I did not try them and in the exam hall I badly felt that I should have read another book just to expand my ?views? about the subject. The bottom line is you have to make your concepts clear.

Try to give more attention to numerical problems. And try to solve as many as you can. Physics is the subject which implies the law, ?Practice makes a man perfect.? 

9) At last, but not the least; **Biology**:*

*Major part of Biology section is the Human Anatomy and Physiology. You should try to master its sub-sections. It is quite easy but needs hard work because you have to remember the names and the numbers. Don?t forget to read the ?diseases/preventions/treatments? given in the books because most of the MCQs are about them. These are not only in the Human Anatomy and Physiology section but also in other sections too. As it holds a high percentage of marks (88/220) so, you should give proper attention to this subject. In fact it is the major thing that will decide that you get in the 1000s line or remain in the 800s/900s line.

The following points should be kept in mind while preparing for Biology:*


*- Don?t read the whole books. That is time consuming and won?t be of much help. Just be selective in your preparation.*


*- Make sure that you revise your syllabus at least 10-12 times before the doomsday (MCAT 2013) . The more you read and the more you repeat, the more you know and the more you remember.*


*- Also take a look at the associated diagrams. Many of the MCQs come from the diagrams.*


*- When you are reading again and again then just don?t try to overdo anything. I mean that there is no need to complete the whole syllabus in one day (except the last week). Just keep it slow.*


*- If you don?t understand something, then take help either from Wikipedia or from friends/teachers. Just don?t leave anything*


*10) Now some points that don?t include **STUDY** but will help you:*

*- I studied for 18 hours a day when preparing for MCAT. But I realized now that 12-14 hours is more than enough if you have started preparing for it long ago. (i.e., from January or February).

- Be cool and be flexible in your planning. There is no need to complete the whole syllabus in one week or even one month. Organize a plan and work accordingly. Always keep room for your plan. In fact I changed my plan every month, that not only made me flexible but kept me calm and also I didn?t get bore due to the changing routine. You know you get bored with the same routine all the time.

- Always try to keep the weekend off. And when you are on a ?holiday? try to do something that you like the most.*


*- When you feel tired, take a short nap. After refreshing yourself; start again. Just don?t study with a headache.*

*- Try to drink a glass of milk (with sugar) before the test or eat a bar of chocolate. Sugar provides you with glucose. Brain uses that glucose to work efficiently and properly.*


*- Stay calm at the test centre. Don?t be depressed. Just stay cool and try to keep a smile. 

- Keep your eyes open during the test. Don?t fill in the wrong bubbles just because of your tension.*


*- If you don?t know the answers of any question then DON?T attempt it. There is 75% chance that you will lose a mark (Actually you will lose 6 marks).*


*- Don?t mind the aptitude test if it does not affect your merit and aggregate. Just take it easy.
*







*
Well that?s all. I shared my experience with you guys. This article is just to tell you that you can pick yourself up even after a fall. Just do the basics right and you will be over the line. Give it all you got! Who knows maybe you?ll be the next **KANZA NOOR BUTT**? Or even better! All the best?*


*Article Written by Ahsan Javed*


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

rizwan did you get admission in medical collage ?


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

Its worth to read this artical at this time...thanks


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

simply concentrate on the sylabus ov uhs whatever it will be in 2013... dont leave the simple n easy topics,, study thoroughly. In english its ur luck tht how much u make the right ones. nobdy can learn the synonyms vocab. sentence completion is also same.. try to learn the urdu meanings of the words... it may help ...


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

:thumbsup: zain thats what we need only syllabus...


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

ys obviously afshan.. as u come to know the sylbs of uhs 13 , grip on that:thumbsup:


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

sorry uhs is not for me em from karachi but fsc books are enough there to work like uhs:roll:


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

HMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

What Did You Say? The Shepherd's Son, "A Diplomat?"







And when I touched that black smooth surface and saw my clear shadow in that Prado I was mesmerized somehow. I kept on touching the bumper over and over again for a long time and then a man sitting in the car choked me by his whisper ?what do you want little chum?? I said ?nothing sir? and kept on watching the car, then accruing my courage I dared to ask ?may I ask you from where did you get this car?? he smiled and answered ?I am a bureaucrat and Pakistani government has given me this car for my use? I asked abruptly ?can I get this car too? And how shall I?? He said ?for this purpose you have to study a lot.? I pondered something for a moment and then answered ?I want to study but I am a shepherd?s son? that man had judged my dedication and love for study by the way I was talking? He replied softly ?then buy a book of ABC and ?Alif, bay, pey? and learn it? he handed me some money to get books. Now there was a problem that who will teach? He told me that ?go to any masjid nearby and ask the Imam to teach you. He will help you certainly?. I expressed my gratitude and tears came out of my eyes. I was hanging b/w the state of excitement and grief. He patted me on my shoulder and left. As he left the place I kept on watching that car which infused a new soul in me and forced me to keep my verves higher to have that car. That was the turning point of my life. I made up my mind and went to the market nearby and bought those books. That was end of my happiness and then I was back with my herd. I felt like my destiny is to near but I had not an even tinge of that, that how hard I shall have to strife. On my way to home, I kept on making plans that how to hide my books because if my father had seen my books he would definitely have torn them into pieces as there was no concept of education in my family and we never had a desire to acquire knowledge. But later I realized the importance of education. So I finally hid those books in my sweater and reached home by evening. I could not sleep whole night. I kept on thinking that how shall I meet the Imam? What will be his reaction? Then the next morning I went with my herd. I was keyed up and felt like flying in the sky with freedom. I was not being able to forget the car I wanted to get. I left my herd to graze in the pasture and went to the Masjid. An Imam was reciting Holy Quran. I stood by his side, fervently waiting for him to finish his Qiraah. When he was done I narrated my whole story. I was a 15 years naive boy and he showed his sympathies and promised to help me. He taught me my initial lesson as ?Alif is an erect tree in the garden and Baay is the boat having a dot beneath to support it.? I thanked the Imam and joined my flock of sheep. I spent the whole day learning my lesson. Meanwhile two sheep escaped and I was haunted. I had an idea that how I would be treated by my father. So when he came to know about that, he battered me with a wooden stick. I got to many bruises on my whole body but I bear all that and did not tell the real story. Then days passed by and my three sheep ran away again. That was the day when my father pounded me to an unimaginable extent because he saw my books. He snatched those from me but I was contended because I already learned them whole heartedly. I could not stay back from acquiring knowledge and achieving my goal so I decided to leave my home. My despair situation is hard to be reported in few words but I was the only friend of mine except Allah Mighty. I mounted courage and left my home at mid night. Outbursts of tears were hard to be prevailed by laughter and smile. I walked on a lonely road for hours and reached a town. My feet got stabbing pain because I have been walking since 8 hours just to go away from my village not to be caught by any one. I sat on the foot path. I thought about my family and could not resist crying more and more. Then after several hours I was stable enough and was hungry. I got up and saw a tea hotel in the street. I asked the owner to give me something to eat in the name of Allah Almighty. He gave me a chapatti to eat. He inquired me from where do I belong and what do I do? I told my story truly to him. He offered me that if I shall wash dishes he will provide me shelter and food in return. I accepted the offer. Now I used to wash the dishes and in my spare time I used to study. I gave matric exams and got A+ grade. My owner advised me to study further. He was an angel in disguise sent by Allah Almighty for me. Then I cleared my intermediate exams with A+ grade and after that I started preparing for B.A exams. I used to wash the dishes till evening, then go to teach some students tuition and at night I used to study. ?Another triumph!? I cleared my B.A with first division. One day my manger was praising me in front of his friend, so his friend advised me to appear in Civil Superior Services (CSS) exams. As he heard about my devotion, assiduousness and diligence for studies he helped me a lot in getting syllabus, books etc. I left the hotel job and joined a school as a teacher. Then after returning from school I used to study 12 hours a day and sleep hardly for 4-5 hours. Faith in Allah Almighty and my abilities, hardworking, willpower, optimism and confidence in whatever I was doing were the prime reasons of my success in life. I gave my CSS exams and when I got to know about my success I lost my mind. I did a prolong ?Sajda e shukar? and thanked my Allah Mighty. I was allocated in foreign services. ?Yes! I did it. I am selected? I am a diplomat!? 

Friends! never under estimate yourself. Allah Almighty has put some abilities in every person. There is a need to search that ability, work on it and polish it. Allah Mighty has given you everything. Don?t wait for opportunities to come but be the one to find them. Don?t let yourself knock down by others because you are what you are! Don?t let people become a hindrance in your way. I must suggest you to think positive to make your life positive. Carve your destinies the way you want them to be. Just do it to believe it. I narrated my whole struggle. Now it?s your turn. Good luck!

Note: This is a true story told by a trainee in Civil Services Academy but I personified it for you people. Never quit in life and keep on struggling till you reach your destiny. Failure may disappoint you sometimes but when life give you challenges don?t say ?why me?? instead say ?try me!? 


Written by: Sammar Sanik


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

i think that uhs will make some drama this year let us wait and watch what they do


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

guria batool said:


> rizwan you told your tips....i really appreciate it.....actually i am also mcat affected.because i got 980+ marks in Fsc but got only 860+ marks in entry test!!!! so i got only 84 % aggregate.......so i am thinking of re-preparation of mcat....please guide me for mcat


Ok, I have jotted down some points on how I prepared for the MCAT. 



Afshan Naz said:


> rizwan did you get admission in medical collage ?


Yes I did get admission in most of the colleges I applied to, and chose one to study in. 

*PREPARING FOR MCAT 

*1. There are many good books for MCAT preparation, the ones I found helpful were: FSC textbooks only, KETS books + KETS Supplement for MCAT (covers MCAT syllabus topics only), ILMI Objective (MCQs present on nts website also) & Dogar MCAT for the three sciences. Memorize and understand the syllabus from the FSc books first, then practice as many MCQS as you can, including practice websites. 

2. To start, tick all the UHS MCAT syllabus topics in the Fsc textbooks, get them photocopied and make a booklet. Study them effectively, understand them well and clear all concepts and doubts (if any). This approach is really effective and less time consuming. Following websites are useful for concept clarity: MCAT - Medical Colleges Admission Test. Prepare MCAT follow the lessons and Practice questions, chemguide: helping you to understand Chemistry - Main Menu, The Physics Classroom. The first site is sufficient because it has explanations and practice questions too. 

3. Familiarize yourself with the questions types asked in the MCAT. Go through the past papers/sample papers and try to classify the questions and keep those in mind when studying. This way you will not get any surprises in the paper. The common questions I observed in the MCAT papers are:
Physics: details (lines from text), base units, definitions, concept testing questions, unit inter-conversion, factors dependency/relation, calculations (simple arithmetic questions), values, numerical, formulas, dimensions, laws, values of constants, rules applications (right hand rules), graph based questions. 
Chemistry: graphs, calculations, numerical, values, electronic configurations, concept, chemical structures, equations, details, chemical formulas, examples, laws and principles and their applications 
English: prepositions and verb errors are most common, phrasal verbs, and confusing words, tense errors, conditional sentences, subject/verb agreement, use of articles a, an, the etc. 
Biology: definitions, details, basic concepts/details, scientists, values, scientific names (binomial nomenclatures), questions on human physiology-systems and functions of organs, values (e.g. diameter of skeletal muscle fiber etc.), examples, diseases, scientists. I’ll elaborate this point later on. 

4. Start your studies by doing 1 chap (from UHS syllabus outline) for each science and do 25 English vocabulary words a day. Give two to three hours for each science i.e. 6-8 hrs for sciences when studying the syllabus topics only. Keep aside three hours for mandatory MCQ practice (1hr for each science). Assign specific hours of the day to a specific subject, and do take breaks while studying. The best tip for time management is to study with an open mind and with perseverance, because it does not matter how many hours you study, what matters is what you study and how much of the syllabus you cover.

5. Do not do all the English vocabulary together; do them after certain intervals i.e. in between the science subjects, after the daily prayers, or after lunch/dinner etc. I used to do 10 words after every prayer and revised all 50 at the end of the day, and jotted down the mistakes on a paper to review the next morning. This way, you will remember them better. For grammar, just revise basic sentence structures, phrasal verbs, confusing words, tense, parts of speech usage with special emphasis on preposition, verb, pronoun and adverb usage. Do read the UHS MCAT English preparation thread, I’ll start sharing some information on it soon. 

6. After completing and understanding the syllabus and practicing lot’s of MCQs, solve previous MCAT MCQ papers along with the sample paper. UHS MCAT 2011 question papers are discussed in UHS MCAT 2012 thread, while those of 2012 are on the UHS MCAT 2013 thread. 

5. E.g., I used to start with Chemistry (3hrs), Physics (3hrs? 1hr=numerical problems and examples) prayer break (30min), Biology (2hrs), BREAK (2hrs? 1 hr for using the internet to practice mcqs and visit Medstudentz J), Eng (1hr), and practiced objectives (3hrs?1hr for every science).


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Mashallah nice pieces of advice buddy.May Allah Bless you.Ameen


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

when should one start preparing for mcat?either from janurary or may


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

it should start from as erlier as you can more time more practice more cahnces for admission...


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

According to me I think Fsc and MCAT are not two different things.One thing we can do is that while studying books for board exams we should learn the uhs topics more carefully with our eyes open.And there will be no problem Inshallah


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

Grasp each concept of your textboook.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamal said:


> Mashallah nice pieces of advice buddy.May Allah Bless you.Ameen


Jazak Allah Khair. Just study productively, practice as many questions as you can, clarify all concepts, and INSHALLAH you and everyone else here will get through, INSHALLAH, AMIN. MCAT is just a small slice of what life will be like while studying Medicine. If you can get through this, you can do Medicine. So, stay motivated, work SMART NOT HARD, know what not to read, and focus. Because, Medicine is really tough, all the substages, stages, tension, exhausting routines, longer studying hours, just drive you crazy!!! Hey, but its what we all want here, so work for it. BEST OF LUCK TO ALL YOU. MAY YOU ALL BE SUCCESSFUL, AMIN


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

guria batool said:


> i want to ask..that will the apptitude test in 2013 will carry the marks..........then in this way........the entry test will become difficult for us or not????????//


obviously , Guria it will become very difficult..

are you sure about the inclusion of aptitude portion in M CAT this year or its just rumor????
i am also confused about it


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Jazak Allah Khair. Just study productively, practice as many questions as you can, clarify all concepts, and INSHALLAH you and everyone else here will get through, INSHALLAH, AMIN. MCAT is just a small slice of what life will be like while studying Medicine. If you can get through this, you can do Medicine. So, stay motivated, work SMART NOT HARD, know what not to read, and focus. Because, Medicine is really tough, all the substages, stages, tension, exhausting routines, longer studying hours, just drive you crazy!!! Hey, but its what we all want here, so work for it. BEST OF LUCK TO ALL YOU. MAY YOU ALL BE SUCCESSFUL, AMIN


Jazakallah Khair Buddy.....You are a nice motivator really....


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamal said:


> Jazakallah Khair Buddy.....You are a nice motivator really....


Thanks for the compliment! I'm glad the purpose has been successfully conveyed
How is your preparation going? Has the syllabus changed? I was thinking about sharing English 
Grammar tips in the English thread from mid-April (Inshallah). So, has English syllabus changed
or is it still the same?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I'm glad the purpose has been successfully conveyed
> How is your preparation going? Has the syllabus changed? I was thinking about sharing English
> Grammar tips in the English thread from mid-April (Inshallah). So, has English syllabus changed
> or is it still the same?


no syllabus change as yet buddy but english syllabus will be same.Grammer Rules The thing on which we need to master.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamal said:


> no syllabus change as yet buddy but english syllabus will be same.Grammer Rules The thing on which we need to master.


 OK. I'll start planning Grammar lessons. Stay put, I'll post lessons soon (INSHALLAH). Fortunately, due to pre-planning I have some time to spare these days!


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Thankyou sister


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

you are saying sister to rizwan?????

- - - Updated - - -



rizwan94 said:


> OK. I'll start planning Grammar lessons. Stay put, I'll post lessons soon (INSHALLAH). Fortunately, due to pre-planning I have some time to spare these days!


waiting for grammer lessons :woot:. you helped a lot in 2012 ,i am seeking help again help again in 2013 :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> you are saying sister to rizwan?????
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


hahaha Nope By mistake on wrong thread.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Syllabus might be same my friend especially of English...So need to be trained on grammer thing,you know.


----------



## Phoenix007 (Sep 6, 2011)

*This Road Is Thorny, yet I Smell Roses*

This thread, Ahsan, has made me grope through the pile of my documents?I need to face my past.. Ah there it is: the cursed carbon copy of my answers of MCAT 2012. I shunned it all this time, my fiasco.
September 2012 was a month I shall never forget, not just because of my downfall, but also because of the tragic, untimely and unexpected demise of my father?s.
Being the youngest in the family, I?ve seen much love, but also much telling-off. To see me become a doctor was my dad?s utmost dream, the fulfillment of which hasn?t been brought by me yet. Twice Ive given Mcat , and twice Ive failed. I have little reason to start afresh; the very sight of those books fill me with melancholy. If I say that I failed to get quality marks in Mcat in 2012 was because of my father?s recent death, it would not be wrong; buh then its not true altogether. I have to accept my inability as well.
My fsc marks are to me less than satisfactory (870). And mcat?s even so. My weak point is Physics (the subject with least no. of mcqs is the subject for me with highest no. of wrong questions). I scored 29/30 in English. 8 wrong in Bio, 5 in Chem. And in Phy, oh that?s dreadful? My other problem is I just cant leave a single ?bubble? empty.. The damn thing looks foreboding if I don not just fill it up. And that makes my negative marking go way up there.
When I saw my key sheet, I can?t describe the disappointment I felt within me, crushing me. I wanted to hit myself and my luck, and my incompetence. And the pressure I felt by my cousins and uncles and aunties (?You have wasted so much time?) is mind boggling. I mean I understand that Im lagging behind everyone, no one understands it better that me, buh hey I cant just find me feet, I can?t land on feet. So much so that I?ve broken the contact with my college mates too. These events made me sick?I developed GAD (General Anxiety Disorder), had tranquilizers, or whatever they were the Dr. gave me.
I got better, buh I decided to improve my marks, and Lo, Intermediate?s registration has been done already?.I?m so-freaking late?
I want to give it another try, buh I dunno if I can do it; Ive lost my confidence? I have resilience, hard work, buh my confidence? My emoism? I just cant shake them off?
I WILL give it another try, for better or worse, and I?ll give it my best, for better or worse.. and let the chips fall where they may?!! Im starting preparation as of now?I still got 4, 5 months till Sep? Just wish me luck?
Tc Ahsan Javed, instigator 
Cheers
B.R


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

will anybody attending kips seminar???? they wrote in newspapers they are going to give reason about last year merit and statistics and all that stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix007 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Seminar?*



h.a. said:


> will anybody attending kips seminar???? they wrote in newspapers they are going to give reason about last year merit and statistics and all that stuff!!!!!!



When is the said seminar being held and where?

- - - Updated - - -



h.a. said:


> will anybody attending kips seminar???? they wrote in newspapers they are going to give reason about last year merit and statistics and all that stuff!!!!!!



When is the said seminar being held and where?

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> will anybody attending kips seminar???? they wrote in newspapers they are going to give reason about last year merit and statistics and all that stuff!!!!!!


Attend seminar just but do not think of joining this trash !!

- - - Updated - - -



Phoenix007 said:


> This thread, Ahsan, has made me grope through the pile of my documents…I need to face my past.. Ah there it is: the cursed carbon copy of my answers of MCAT 2012. I shunned it all this time, my fiasco.
> September 2012 was a month I shall never forget, not just because of my downfall, but also because of the tragic, untimely and unexpected demise of my father’s.
> Being the youngest in the family, I’ve seen much love, but also much telling-off. To see me become a doctor was my dad’s utmost dream, the fulfillment of which hasn’t been brought by me yet. Twice Ive given Mcat , and twice Ive failed. I have little reason to start afresh; the very sight of those books fill me with melancholy. If I say that I failed to get quality marks in Mcat in 2012 was because of my father’s recent death, it would not be wrong; buh then its not true altogether. I have to accept my inability as well.
> My fsc marks are to me less than satisfactory (870). And mcat’s even so. My weak point is Physics (the subject with least no. of mcqs is the subject for me with highest no. of wrong questions). I scored 29/30 in English. 8 wrong in Bio, 5 in Chem. And in Phy, oh that’s dreadful… My other problem is I just cant leave a single ‘bubble’ empty.. The damn thing looks foreboding if I don not just fill it up. And that makes my negative marking go way up there.
> ...


Best of luck bro  We should give our best his year and leave rest to ALLAH


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamal said:


> Syllabus might be same my friend especially of English...So need to be trained on grammer thing,you know.


Hi everyone,
I will cover the following grammar topics which I prepared for MCAT. I can't recall any other grammar questions that came in MCAT. However, any additional topics and good grammar teaching methods or suvgestions will be much appreciated.
1. Parts of speech and common errors
2. Sentence types and kinds
3. Phrases and clauses
4. Conditional sentences
5. Phrasal verbs
6. Confusing words
7. Tenses 
8. Active and Passive
9. Articles and their errors.

Guys,I will try my best to prepare you all for English grammar, however i don't have any solid plan as to how to achieve it. I'll also try to post regular lessons, but juggling this with Medicine is a real challenge; sticking to lessons now,exercises later on. So bear with me on this one guys! Also,another tip, read texts from english books I and II because some mcqs are made from these texts.


----------



## Ali Asad (May 26, 2013)

*MCAT Vacabulary*

Please some one can share the easiest meanings of vacabulary words . I will be really grateful to you !


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

*MCAT Vocabulory*

mcat vocabulory with simple meanings


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

rizwan you did good for us you will do good for them tooo


----------



## ddude94 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
Where can u buy the kips entry test series notes and supplement book? Can I buy it from kips without attending MCAT classes?


----------



## Mah010 (Jun 26, 2013)

i want to know when the admissions for private medical colleges will start?


----------



## ahsan92 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, my article is here too


----------



## Iqra Aamir (Jul 20, 2013)

JAZAKALLAH , thank u soo much . ALLAH bless u . AMEEN...


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

I am weak student and I lost my 2 month now I join kips for mcat prep please tell me some tips to study

- - - Updated - - -

I feel very difficulty in learing oh mcat vocabulary I am v weak in eng and phy please advice me . I start prep now for mcat in kips

Please advice me I start my mcat prep now in kips I feel difficulity in study


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

MCAT 2013 Orientation Seminar
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/orientation-seminar-presentation2013.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

*LAHORE, Aug 20: The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has barred five private medical colleges of Punjab from admissions of new (first year) students and advertisements ‘till further order’.
*http://dawn.com/news/1037271/five-medical-colleges-barred-from-admissions


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

while applying in uhs computer generated result cards of f.sc are accepted or not ?????????


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

CHOCLATE said:


> while applying in uhs computer generated result cards of f.sc are accepted or not ?????????


 attested computer generated result card is acceptable


----------

